# About cleaning liquid/ solution



## orzfashion (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am new to textile sublimation. I just joint the business last 6 months. It is really a costly printing business. My supplier sells the cleaning solution to me very very expensive. It seems that the bottle has no ingredients at all for me to check what is the formula for the cleaning solution. Anyone here can tell me is there any brand outside the market similar to the cleaning solution use to clean sublimation ink.


----------



## goodnews (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi the best way to find the ingredients is to look up the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) it will give you all the ingredients including quantity of each. Most of it is water though (80-98%) they are really ripping people off with the prices of cleaner!! Good luck!


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi..
check on this link may be it will help you to get the cleaning solution SuperJetUSA.com, Heat Press, Heat Press Machine, Sublimation, Ink Refill, Pigment Ink, Transfer Paper.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

orzfashion said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to textile sublimation. I just joint the business last 6 months. It is really a costly printing business. My supplier sells the cleaning solution to me very very expensive. It seems that the bottle has no ingredients at all for me to check what is the formula for the cleaning solution. Anyone here can tell me is there any brand outside the market similar to the cleaning solution use to clean sublimation ink.


Question,,, what cleaning solution are you talking about?
If you are sublimating textiles there is no need for any cleaning solution.
is it for your printer?


----------



## orzfashion (Oct 15, 2015)

yes. the cleaning to wash away the ink around the print head. It has a cleaning solution sold to us by our supplier. I am printing on transfer paper and then it will be sublimated by a heat press machine separately.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

But,,, Why are your printheads leaking?? I Dye Sub and have never had to clean the heads, that doesn't sound right to me, there must be a problem mate.


----------



## orzfashion (Oct 15, 2015)

it is not that the print head is leaking. It is a daily maintenance procedure. The normal daily maintenance is done to prevent the ink from clogging the print head, sometimes the solution is also used to clean the nozzle from time to time. I would like to know what is the ingredient or formula use to clean the print head if dye sublimation ink was used. do you mind me asking what kind of ink and printer u use? Im using JV33 -160 and Kiian ink


----------



## orzfashion (Oct 15, 2015)

goodnews said:


> Hi the best way to find the ingredients is to look up the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) it will give you all the ingredients including quantity of each. Most of it is water though (80-98%) they are really ripping people off with the prices of cleaner!! Good luck!


It is a trade secret i guess. They wont reveal it. I have got to go to test in the lab. hehe.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

orzfashion said:


> it is not that the print head is leaking. It is a daily maintenance procedure. The normal daily maintenance is done to prevent the ink from clogging the print head, sometimes the solution is also used to clean the nozzle from time to time. I would like to know what is the ingredient or formula use to clean the print head if dye sublimation ink was used. do you mind me asking what kind of ink and printer u use? Im using JV33 -160 and Kiian ink


Ricoh, 3100 and a 2100 they never clog and work straight out of the box with dyesub ink of course, but don't try to use the 2100 for photo quality because it is not supplied with a good profile like the 3100.
The only maintenance is to leave it turned on. It is said by the manufacturers to only turn it off if you are not using it for 3 months because when you turn it on it will do a clean which uses three months of the 'every 24hrs' quick wipe tidy up.
Mines on all the time, it uses very little energy as it sleeps, and I use it every day but the 'quick wipe' still happens at 2pm everyday.
it also goes into a quick clean if I shove 30 prints through it in quick succession.
the ricohs are really good on ink and as it is just a swap when a cartridge stops (it'll show low for weeks but I let it run out as it's only one print ruined) I haven't bothered to turn to ciss and stick to Sawgrass ink only so there's no blockages or fuss, just print.


----------



## orzfashion (Oct 15, 2015)

Your lucky for using ricoh machines, im still new in this dye sublimation business. I have changed my print head twice in a span of 1.5years, and thats crazy. mine is a single head. Cleaning is always needed at the end of day. Im not using the OEM ink for the machine, thats the reason why i think. it sucks because the supplier had sold to us and they get better margin for selling third party ink plus charges for services in the event of any breakdown. Really smart !!. We didn do any research when buying..sigh.


----------



## ginzburg (Apr 27, 2011)

There are threads on here about using an ammonia mixture. I have also seen that people use Simple Green. My only experience is that Krud Cutter will delaminate the head of an Epson 4880. I used it because it is an ethoxylated alcohol based product like Simple Green. It did clear the clog, but it wound up ruining my printhead.


----------



## inkjetparts (Apr 2, 2016)

If your not putting the solution through the print heads you would be fine using 90% distilled water and 10% simple green.


----------

